# North v South Spring Meeting...Thursday 21st May Whittington Heath.



## Smiffy (Mar 26, 2009)

I still have a few places available for this meeting. It is hoped that we can get 20 players in each team so if you fancy coming along please let me know and I will give you any information that you need.
Field is looking like this at the moment....

SOUTHERN SHANDY DRINKERS

1 SMIFFY (12)
2 PORKY (14)
3 DEC (15)
4 IAN (13)
5 STEPH (36)
6 NIFTY (7)
7 NIMBLEBLADE (CAPTAIN) (6)
8 TIM ELLIS (10)
9 JAHMOO (20)
10 DAVE THE SLICE (15)
11 PN-WOKINGHAM (13)
12 1 OVER (16)
13 FRANK POSTLETHWAITE
14 THE CROW (14)
15 ADEMAC (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
16 RANGEBALL (GOLF MONTHLY)
17 PETERPUMPKINEATER (GOLF MONTHLY) (15)
18 LYN WHITTAKER
19 SNOOPY (20)

NORTHERN MONKEYS

1 HOGAN (18)
2 MONKEYTAFF (22)
3 SEAN McDONALD (12)
4 NEIL FRYER
5 YORKIE DAVE (20)
6 MATTO (HONOURY MONKEY) (17)
7 JOHN (HONOURY MONKEY) (13)
8 SPARTACUS (11)
9 MINDTHEPOND (13)
10 TAZ (14)
11 LGL (5)
12 KEFKEF (16)
13 BOB WARTERS 
14 VIG (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
15 TONYN (GOLF MONTHLY)
16 SMIGGER79 (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
17 CRAZYFACE (13)

Cost of the day is Â£65.00 which includes a contribution towards the prize fund.
There will be a 9 hole individual Stableford competition in the morning, followed by an 18 hole betterball matchplay "North versus South" match in the afternoon.
It is hoped that we can rope part of the 1st fairway off later in the day for whippet racing to make our Northern friends feel more at home... 
Promises to be a great day on a fantastic looking course.
http://www.whittingtonheathgc.co.uk/html/index.asp
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2009)

SOUTHERN SHANDY DRINKERS

1 SMIFFY (12)
2 PORKY (14)
3 DEC (15)
4 IAN (13)
5 STEPH (36)
6 NIFTY (7)
7 NIMBLEBLADE (CAPTAIN) (6)
8 TIM ELLIS (10)
9 JAHMOO (20)
10 DAVE THE SLICE (15)
11 PN-WOKINGHAM (13)
12 1 OVER (16)
13 FRANK POSTLETHWAITE
14 THE CROW (14)
15 ADEMAC (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
16 RANGEBALL (GOLF MONTHLY)
17 PETERPUMPKINEATER (GOLF MONTHLY) (15)
18 LYN WHITTAKER
19 SNOOPY (20)

NORTHERN MONKEYS

1 HOGAN (18)
2 MONKEYTAFF (22)
3 SEAN McDONALD (12)
4 NEIL FRYER
5 YORKIE DAVE (20)
6 MATTO (HONOURY MONKEY) (17)
7 JOHN (HONOURY MONKEY) (13)
8 SPARTACUS (11)
9 MINDTHEPOND (13)
10 TAZ (14)
11 LGL (5)
12 KEFKEF (16)
13 BOB WARTERS 
14 VIG (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
15 TONYN (GOLF MONTHLY)
16 SMIGGER79 (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
17 CRAZYFACE (13)
18 TONECAPONE (GOLF MONTHLY)

So two places available for the Northern Team and one for the Southern poofters.
Anyone else fancy it?


----------



## Beaker (Mar 27, 2009)

I would love to play but sadly I am moving out that week and moving in with my girlfriend so will be a manic week and doubt i'll get a pass out! 

Hope you all have a good day though! Come on the Monkey's!!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2009)

I am moving in with my girlfriend so will be a manic week and doubt i'll get a pass out!
		
Click to expand...

Drop a few plates and ornaments and she'll be only too pleased to get shot of you for the day


----------



## RICHARD3879 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi smiffy,im up for it mate,put me down for the northerners..cheers mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi smiffy,im up for it mate,put me down for the northerners..cheers mate.
		
Click to expand...

PM Sent


1 SMIFFY (12)
2 PORKY (14)
3 DEC (15)
4 IAN (13)
5 STEPH (36)
6 NIFTY (7)
7 NIMBLEBLADE (CAPTAIN) (6)
8 TIM ELLIS (10)
9 JAHMOO (20)
10 DAVE THE SLICE (15)
11 PN-WOKINGHAM (13)
12 1 OVER (16)
13 FRANK POSTLETHWAITE
14 THE CROW (14)
15 ADEMAC (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
16 RANGEBALL (GOLF MONTHLY)
17 PETERPUMPKINEATER (GOLF MONTHLY) (15)
18 LYN WHITTAKER
19 SNOOPY (20)

NORTHERN MONKEYS

1 HOGAN (18)
2 MONKEYTAFF (22)
3 SEAN McDONALD (12)
4 NEIL FRYER
5 YORKIE DAVE (20)
6 MATTO (HONOURY MONKEY) (17)
7 JOHN (HONOURY MONKEY) (13)
8 SPARTACUS (11)
9 MINDTHEPOND (13)
10 TAZ (14)
11 LGL (5)
12 KEFKEF (16)
13 BOB WARTERS (11)
14 VIG (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
15 TONYN (GOLF MONTHLY)
16 SMIGGER79 (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
17 CRAZYFACE (13)
18 TONECAPONE (GOLF MONTHLY)(14)
19 RICHARD3879 (GOLF MONTHLY)


----------



## RICHARD3879 (Mar 27, 2009)

Cheers smiffy,really looking forward to it,it should be an excellent day.Had a look at the course and it looks very nice indeed.I play off 10 if you need my handicap,if you need any other information then let me know.cheers...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2009)

Cheers smiffy,really looking forward to it,it should be an excellent day.Had a look at the course and it looks very nice indeed.I play off 10 if you need my handicap,if you need any other information then let me know.cheers...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know your handicap Richard.
I will post further details up about the day nearer the time mate.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2009)

Anyone else interested? Still have a couple of places available.
Rob


----------



## TonyN (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: North v South Spring Meeting...Thursday 21st May Whittington Heath*

Smiffy my official H/C come back at 19. Not sure if your happy to let me play off this or if any of the other GMers would object. I know some societys have lower H/Cs than clubs. What ever way, I am not bothered!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: North v South Spring Meeting...Thursday 21st May Whittington Heath*




			Smiffy my official H/C come back at 19. Not sure if your happy to let me play off this or if any of the other GMers would object. I know some societys have lower H/Cs than clubs. What ever way, I am not bothered!
		
Click to expand...

I'll put you off 5 Tony


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: North v South Spring Meeting...Thursday 21st May Whittington Heath*

Latest "team sheets" are looking like this...

SOUTHERN POOFTERS 

1 SMIFFY (12)
2 PORKY (14)
3 DEC (15)
4 IAN (13)
5 STEPH (36)
6 NIFTY (7)
7 NIMBLEBLADE (CAPTAIN) (6)
8 TIM ELLIS (10)
9 DAVE THE SLICE (15)
10 PN-WOKINGHAM (13)
11 1 OVER (16)
12 FRANK POSTLETHWAITE
13 THE CROW (14)
14 ADEMAC (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
15 RANGEBALL (GOLF MONTHLY)
16 PETERPUMPKINEATER (GOLF MONTHLY) (15)
17 LYN WHITTAKER (29)
18 SNOOPY (20)

NORTHERN MONKEYS

1 HOGAN (18)
2 MONKEYTAFF (22)
3 SEAN McDONALD (12)
4 NEIL FRYER
5 YORKIE DAVE (20)
6 MATTO (HONOURY MONKEY) (17)
7 JOHN (HONOURY MONKEY) (13)
8 SPARTACUS (11)
9 MINDTHEPOND (13)
10 TAZ (14)
11 LGL (5)
12 KEFKEF (16)
13 BOB WARTERS (11)
14 VIG (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
15 TONYN (GOLF MONTHLY)(19)
16 SMIGGER79 (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
17 CRAZYFACE (13)
18 TONECAPONE (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
19 RICHARD3879 (GOLF MONTHLY) (10)
20 HEARTY HARRY (18)


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: North v South Spring Meeting...Thursday 21st May Whittington Heath*

Have had one more casualty for the Southern team so the latest team sheets are looking like this.........

SOUTHERN POOFTERS 

1 SMIFFY (12)
2 PORKY (14)
3 DEC (15)
4 IAN (13)
5 STEPH (36)
6 NIFTY (7)
7 NIMBLEBLADE (CAPTAIN) (6)
8 TIM ELLIS (10)
9 PN-WOKINGHAM (13)
10 1 OVER (16)
11 FRANK POSTLETHWAITE
12 THE CROW (14)
13 ADEMAC (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
14 RANGEBALL (GOLF MONTHLY)
15 PETERPUMPKINEATER (GOLF MONTHLY) (15)
16 LYN WHITTAKER (29)
17 SNOOPY (20)

NORTHERN MONKEYS

1 HOGAN (18)
2 MONKEYTAFF (22)
3 SEAN McDONALD (12)
4 NEIL FRYER
5 YORKIE DAVE (20)
6 MATTO (HONOURY MONKEY) (17)
7 JOHN (HONOURY MONKEY) (13)
8 SPARTACUS (11)
9 MINDTHEPOND (13)
10 TAZ (14)
11 LGL (5)
12 KEFKEF (16)
13 BOB WARTERS (11)
14 VIG (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
15 TONYN (GOLF MONTHLY)(19)
16 SMIGGER79 (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
17 CRAZYFACE (13)
18 TONECAPONE (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
19 RICHARD3879 (GOLF MONTHLY) (10)
20 HEARTY HARRY (18) 

So still require 3 players for the Southern team to make the numbers up. Anybody else interested????
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: North v South Spring Meeting...Thursday 21st May Whittington Heath*

Yet another casualty for the Southern Team.
We're going to get trounced at this rate....  

SOUTHERN POOFTERS 

1 SMIFFY (12)
2 PORKY (14)
3 DEC (15)
4 IAN (13)
5 STEPH (36)
6 NIFTY (7)
7 NIMBLEBLADE (CAPTAIN) (6)
8 TIM ELLIS (10)
9 PN-WOKINGHAM (13)
10 1 OVER (16)
11 FRANK POSTLETHWAITE (7)
12 THE CROW (14)
13 ADEMAC (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
14 RANGEBALL (GOLF MONTHLY)
15 LYN WHITTAKER (29)
16 SNOOPY (20)

NORTHERN MONKEYS

1 HOGAN (18)
2 MONKEYTAFF (22)
3 SEAN McDONALD (12)
4 NEIL FRYER
5 YORKIE DAVE (20)
6 MATTO (HONOURY MONKEY) (17)
7 JOHN (HONOURY MONKEY) (13)
8 SPARTACUS (11)
9 MINDTHEPOND (13)
10 TAZ (14)
11 LGL (5)
12 KEFKEF (16)
13 BOB WARTERS (11)
14 VIG (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
15 TONYN (GOLF MONTHLY)(19)
16 SMIGGER79 (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
17 CRAZYFACE (13)
18 TONECAPONE (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
19 RICHARD3879 (GOLF MONTHLY) (10)
20 HEARTY HARRY (18)


----------



## TonyN (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: North v South Spring Meeting...Thursday 21st May Whittington Heath*

Cant you take two of the honoury monkeys back to even it out?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: North v South Spring Meeting...Thursday 21st May Whittington Heath*




			Cant you take two of the honoury monkeys back to even it out?
		
Click to expand...

That's what I've suggested on the "other" forum....seems the logical thing to do Tony unless I can find the other four players. It would be great to have 20 a side though


----------



## vig (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: North v South Spring Meeting...Thursday 21st May Whittington Heath*

Why not raise another post for a few midlanders.  Or Pm some of the newer guys on here that may not be confident in coming forward themselves


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: North v South Spring Meeting...Thursday 21st May Whittington Heath*

Thanks to "Rangeball" I now have two more players for the Southern team to help even things up a bit...
Anymore for anymore?
Should be a great day.

SOUTHERN POOFTERS 

1 SMIFFY (12)
2 PORKY (14)
3 DEC (15)
4 IAN (13)
5 STEPH (36)
6 NIFTY (7)
7 NIMBLEBLADE (CAPTAIN) (6)
8 TIM ELLIS (10)
9 PN-WOKINGHAM (13)
10 1 OVER (16)
11 FRANK POSTLETHWAITE (7)
12 THE CROW (14)
13 ADEMAC (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
14 RANGEBALL (GOLF MONTHLY)(19)
15 LYN WHITTAKER (29)
16 SNOOPY (20)
17 JAP OWEN (GOLF MONTHLY) (7)
18 GAZ MEEKINS (GOLF MONTHLY) 10

NORTHERN MONKEYS

1 HOGAN (18)
2 MONKEYTAFF (22)
3 SEAN McDONALD (12)
4 NEIL FRYER
5 YORKIE DAVE (20)
6 MATTO (HONOURY MONKEY) (17)
7 JOHN (HONOURY MONKEY) (13)
8 SPARTACUS (11)
9 MINDTHEPOND (13)
10 TAZ (14)
11 LGL (5)
12 KEFKEF (16)
13 BOB WARTERS (11)
14 VIG (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
15 TONYN (GOLF MONTHLY)(19)
16 SMIGGER79 (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
17 CRAZYFACE (13)
18 TONECAPONE (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
19 RICHARD3879 (GOLF MONTHLY) (10)
20 HEARTY HARRY (18)


----------



## EchtLoon (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: North v South Spring Meeting...Thursday 21st May Whittington Heath*

As I live in Warrington, but work in Leamington Spa, I more or less straddle the venue, so I am grudgingly offering my services to the Southern Poofters - PM sent


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: North v South Spring Meeting...Thursday 21st May Whittington Heath*




			As I live in Warrington, but work in Leamington Spa, I more or less straddle the venue, so I am grudgingly offering my services to the Southern Poofters - PM sent   

Click to expand...

PM Sent
Would be good to have you along


----------



## boycey1985 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: North v South Spring Meeting...Thursday 21st May Whittington Heath*

hi smiffy, would be intrested in playing for the southerners if theres still space on the team. only live 25mins from the course so travels easy. cheers boycey1985


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: North v South Spring Meeting...Thursday 21st May Whittington Heath*

Latest "team sheets"........

SOUTHERN POOFTERS 

1 SMIFFY (12)
2 PORKY (14)
3 DEC (15)
4 IAN (13)
5 STEPH (36)
6 NIFTY (7)
7 NIMBLEBLADE (CAPTAIN) (6)
8 TIM ELLIS (10)
9 PN-WOKINGHAM (13)
10 1 OVER (16)
11 FRANK POSTLETHWAITE (7)
12 THE CROW (14)
13 ADEMAC (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
14 RANGEBALL (GOLF MONTHLY)(19)
15 LYN WHITTAKER (29)
16 SNOOPY (20)
17 JAP OWEN (GOLF MONTHLY) (7)
18 GAZ MEEKINS (GOLF MONTHLY) (10)
19 BOYCEY 1985 (GOLF MONTHLY) (23)

NORTHERN MONKEYS

1 HOGAN (18)
2 MONKEYTAFF (22)
3 SEAN McDONALD (12)
4 NEIL FRYER
5 YORKIE DAVE (20)
6 MATTO (HONOURY MONKEY) (17)
7 JOHN (HONOURY MONKEY) (13)
8 SPARTACUS (11)
9 MINDTHEPOND (13)
10 TAZ (14)
11 LGL (5)
12 KEFKEF (16)
13 BOB WARTERS (11)
14 VIG (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
15 TONYN (GOLF MONTHLY)(19)
16 SMIGGER79 (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
17 CRAZYFACE (13)
18 TONECAPONE (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
19 RICHARD3879 (GOLF MONTHLY) (10)
20 HEARTY HARRY (18)


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: North v South Spring Meeting...Thursday 21st May Whittington Heath*

Latest "team sheets"........

SOUTHERN POOFTERS 

1 SMIFFY (12)
2 PORKY (14)
3 DEC (15)
4 IAN (13)
5 STEPH (36)
6 NIFTY (7)
7 NIMBLEBLADE (CAPTAIN) (6)
8 TIM ELLIS (10)
9 PN-WOKINGHAM (13)
10 DAVE GREEN (15)
11 FRANK POSTLETHWAITE (7)
12 THE CROW (14)
13 ADEMAC (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
14 RANGEBALL (GOLF MONTHLY)(19)
15 LYN WHITTAKER (29)
16 SNOOPY (20)
17 JAP OWEN (GOLF MONTHLY) (7)
18 GAZ MEEKINS (GOLF MONTHLY) (10)
19 BOYCEY 1985 (GOLF MONTHLY) (23)

NORTHERN MONKEYS

1 HOGAN (18)
2 MONKEYTAFF (22)
3 SEAN McDONALD (12)
4 NEIL FRYER
5 YORKIE DAVE (20)
6 MATTO (HONOURY MONKEY) (17)
7 JOHN (HONOURY MONKEY) (13)
8 SPARTACUS (11)
9 MINDTHEPOND (13)
10 TAZ (14)
11 LGL (5)
12 KEFKEF (16)
13 BOB WARTERS (11)
14 VIG (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
15 TONYN (GOLF MONTHLY)(19)
16 SMIGGER79 (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
17 CRAZYFACE (13)
18 TONECAPONE (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
19 RICHARD3879 (GOLF MONTHLY) (10)
20 HEARTY HARRY (18)

We still need one more player for the Southern Team. If anybody has a friend who would like to come, or if there are any new members who would like to join us, please contact me. You will be made more than welcome.

TonyN....the "Northern Pairings" have been confirmed by the captain and I can confirm that you are paired with VIG.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: North v South Spring Meeting...Thursday 21st May Whittington Heath*

Thanks to two late entries it looks like we have now got the required amount of players, but if anybody is still interested in attending please let me know. There are still three weeks to go before the big day and we could still have "casualties", although I sincerely hope not....it's a bugger keeping track on all this!!

Latest "team sheets"........

SOUTHERN POOFTERS 

1 SMIFFY (12)
2 PORKY (14)
3 DEC (15)
4 IAN (13)
5 STEPH (36)
6 NIFTY (7)
7 NIMBLEBLADE (CAPTAIN) (6)
8 TIM ELLIS (10)
9 PN-WOKINGHAM (13)
10 DAVE GREEN (15)
11 FRANK POSTLETHWAITE (7)
12 THE CROW (14)
13 ADEMAC (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
14 RANGEBALL (GOLF MONTHLY)(19)
15 LYN WHITTAKER (29)
16 SNOOPY (20)
17 JAP OWEN (GOLF MONTHLY) (7)
18 GAZ MEEKINS (GOLF MONTHLY) (10)
19 BOYCEY 1985 (GOLF MONTHLY) (23)
20 ECHTLOON (GOLF MONTHLY) (  )

NORTHERN MONKEYS

1 HOGAN (18)
2 MONKEYTAFF (22)
3 SEAN McDONALD (12)
4 DERMOT (  )
5 YORKIE DAVE (20)
6 MATTO (HONOURY MONKEY) (17)
7 JOHN (HONOURY MONKEY) (13)
8 SPARTACUS (11)
9 MINDTHEPOND (13)
10 TAZ (14)
11 LGL (5)
12 KEFKEF (16)
13 BOB WARTERS (11)
14 VIG (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
15 TONYN (GOLF MONTHLY)(19)
16 SMIGGER79 (GOLF MONTHLY) (20)
17 CRAZYFACE (13)
18 TONECAPONE (GOLF MONTHLY) (14)
19 RICHARD3879 (GOLF MONTHLY) (10)
20 HEARTY HARRY (18)


----------

